# What Do You Do With Your Beard/Spurs Each Year?



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm fairly new to turkey hunting and with my first 3 birds I put them on a plaque that holds 3 beards and has the fan mount on it. I have 2 more beard & spur sets from the past 2 years that I haven't done anything with yet and am looking for ideas.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Everything is saved & goes to friends. Some feathers are used for fly-tying. Some is transformed to beautiful jewelry (feathers, spurs & toenails) & some of it is used for Pow Wow regalia. Some are used for wall-mounts or otherwise displayed.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beards end up getting thrown away. 

Tails go to anyone that wants one for a decoy, fly tying, decor, etc.

Spurs either become necklace or onto the spur chain, which is about 30 gobblers long right now.

Reckon I'll figure out an effective display one day.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Necklace


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I used to dry pick my turkeys and give the feathers to a native American friend. He has passed t so, I now scald my turkeys and ruin the feathers. The beards and spurs are saved in a box.

I used to make beard boards that I donated to the MWTHA at Baldwin. I never made one for my self. There are a some pictures of them in my pictures but I can not seem to get them to post.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Beard board from Multibeard


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks

We need to make an extension for that board before the pegs pull out. BTW No need for muck boots now.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I have 45 beards attached now. 

Muck Boots - Yea the restaurant is going to open 5/22. It's coming along very well and looks great.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

That's awesome looking Gobblerman!

I mount the tail fan and beard from every bird I shoot. My wife hates it. They're my trophies.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

The tail is from my first turkey .No bird last year they have been on a downward spiral the last 5 years or so .Went from flocks of 50 to zip .No gobbling this year either but I just seen a couple hens .I took the late season hoping to bag a lonely tom after the hens start sitting


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's some other ways I display the some beards and fans. I have one for every state I've taken a gobbler. So far 6 states.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Had my sisters kid whip this together for me..


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's nice.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya can't eatum, just throw um away.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Spurs over 1.5 I keep. Beards I have good intentions but usually mites in the garage eat well. Lol 

Handful years back, sal was saving our beards from out west. Both doors in back seat are full. I see it in may while hunting back home, prolly 18 or so. And I'm like how in the hell we gonna explain this if we get stopped. Dumpster they went


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys now I have some good ideas! I have a few years before my collection will look like your guy's though!


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

this is part of my collection of beards and fans, I have 2 turkeys at taxidermist yet but I'm finally getting around to set up my fans in my trophy room. Still up In air a little on what I'm gonna do.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I put the beards in the lucky shell like multibeard. I cut the hulls down like he has done also and glu them into the shell with 5min epoxy.then I clean the skin and sinew and marrow from the spurs.drill a 1/8" hole through the brass of the shell and pass through 7in of leather shoe lace put one spur on each side like the necklass pics here.hang on a nail or peg for display.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Combined a few other ideas into this.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

You can play around with the little one's feet too.
Hat hangers....










One finger salute.....










Back scratcher.....


----------

